# Thin wires?????



## Feliks Karp (15/8/16)

Do I miss these by nano seconds or is their popularity not that great, no one seems to have any 32 ga and smaller kanthal. I don't really want to source my wire from all over the place as shipping is basically two more spools...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (15/8/16)

We have 30g and 36g in stock if that helps

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/kanthal-a1?variant=25209572355

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (12/9/16)

HI 

We have 32, 34 and 36 guage here: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...a1-wire-484?category=93&search=kanthal&page=2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (13/9/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> HI
> 
> We have 32, 34 and 36 guage here:
> 
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...a1-wire-484?category=93&search=kanthal&page=2



Does Vapers Corner have any plans to bring in wire in larger spools like 100ft?


----------



## Vapers Corner (13/9/16)

Greyz said:


> Does Vapers Corner have any plans to bring in wire in larger spools like 100ft?



Hi, not at this stage. But will definitely look into it and let you know if we do

Reactions: Like 1


----------

